# Disabled shooter??



## dragn71 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi. I am a 4h Instructor. we just had the second class of shooters shoot there first rounds. we had a little girl come into class that is disabled. she has right side paralistice( as in stroke victums). she is left eye dominant. or at least we think. we tested but still was had to tell because of the disability. we need help on getting her to shoot with her disability. she had a hard time with pulling the bow an getting her hand to work. again she is very young and small. any an all help with this situation would be helpful. even if it is just someone to call who specializes in this area.

rick 4h IL


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Use the lightest draw weight bow you can find for her, maybe use a wrist strap release aid that has a large trigger and get the target up close... it doesn't take much to have fun with a bow! 


I'm not there to see how much of a problem she has pulling the bow back... or what type of bows you are using, but this may be a perfect time to pull out a crossbow. She might end up being the envy of everyone in the class! I will bet that everyone in class will want to try it! 
But be careful... it might make her feel even more seperated from the others. In the end though, if she can't pull a bow... it is the only option left.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If her right side is paralized, can she hold the bow in her left hand? If she can hold it with the left, she might be able to use a "chew tab". There is at least one pro who uses the mouth held release. I'll try to find some photos.

Allen


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwOt_0-uU7w

Here is a guy useing a mouth tab. Don't shoot at your house like he is though. find a safe range.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Find out what she CAN do NOT what she can't do!!!! This is very important and will help you to find a way to allow her to shoot. The chew strap is one solution but it will be hard for us to advise without seeing and being there. There is almost always a way to get the arrow to stick in the target but invention may be your "order of the day." Stick with it, you will find a solution.

Arne


----------



## dragn71 (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks for your sugestions. please keep them coming. as i will keep everyone posted on what happens an when..


----------

